
Consumer Reports Pulls Its Recommendation on the Tesla Model S - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/consumer-reports-pulls-its-recommendation-on-the-tesla-model-s-1445363667?mod=e2fb
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10420929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10420929).

